# Caption the photo 10/10/14



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 10, 2014)

"Needless to say, I didn't get the job."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)

Tryouts for Joseph for this year's nativity scene didn't go as planned.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 10, 2014)

If I can shave my pu$$y and pierce my nipples, so can you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 10, 2014)

santa, elf, pirate, sheik, pharaoh...I can do all the voices. if you just give me a chance


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)

Pull the Rings and I talk


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2014)

Fi-ga-ro! Figaro-figaro-figaro-figaro...


----------



## TESTY (Oct 14, 2014)

Allah, jerk the chains and I make my moobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2016)

OK, now you shave me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2016)

way to bump an old thread, I thought it was a new caption thread.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 14, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> way to bump an old thread, I thought it was a new caption thread.


I was board.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I was board.


And have also been hanging around @NJmike PE too long with regard to grammar.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 15, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> And have also been hanging around @NJmike PE too long with regard to grammar.


I wanna be like mike.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

"Somewhere along the way, Joseph lost his eyesight, most of his sense of feeling and the baby."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

"Do you have any Grey Poupon?"


----------



## thekzieg (May 16, 2017)

"All the engineer guys I know ended up with fugs.  My motivation is more geared towards making fellow guys realize they can get way way hotter girls if they just checked out girls in a way they can notice and then talked to them."


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> "All the engineer guys I know ended up with fugs.  My motivation is more geared towards making fellow guys realize they can get way way hotter girls if they just checked out girls in a way they can notice and then talked to them."


I mean, to be fair, the girl they got was equal in looks.  But that's not necessarily a must.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2017)

is that an army issue towel on his head?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> "All the engineer guys I know ended up with fugs.  My motivation is more geared towards making fellow guys realize they can get way way hotter girls if they just checked out girls in a way they can notice and then talked to them."


hilarious!


----------



## JHW 3d (May 17, 2017)

"I feel like you're judging me right now"


----------



## P-E (May 17, 2017)

Does this make me look fat?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 19, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> "All the engineer guys I know ended up with fugs.  My motivation is more geared towards making fellow guys realize they can get way way hotter girls if they just checked out girls in a way they can notice and then talked to them."


Winner! I laughed out loud at this one. If I had a like button I would hit it.


----------

